# chain sharpener



## Oste (Mar 1, 2021)

I have a chain sharpener ...
nevertheless, I am interested in your opinion









😎
have you used a chain sharpener?
How long does your chain "live" after the sharpener?
-----
by the way, my chainsaws ..


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Have the same one and love it. No more time wasted with a file.

Problem is a few of the neighbors found out about it and they really like it to.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

What manufacture and model?


----------

